# Top Chef Fans



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

Who saw the finale of season 5 tonight? I confess to being a serious Top Chef addict, and not just for Padma Lakshmi.

I was pulling for Carla. Downer.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

epicuresquire said:


> Who saw the finale of season 5 tonight? I confess to being a serious Top Chef addict, and not just for Padma Lakshmi.
> 
> I was pulling for Carla. Downer.


+1. Yes...some might fine eye candy. Makes me wonder why Salman Rushdie let her get away.

Stefan is obviously talented, but he really irritated me. Hosea was good but inconsistent. Carla's last meal was really disappointing. She should have never taken advice from Casey.


----------



## epicuresquire (Feb 18, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Carla's last meal was really disappointing. She should have never taken advice from Casey.


No kidding. This is where her lack of a strong personality really hurt her. Watching Rachel from Friends talk her into doing the beef suvee made me come close to turning off the TV.


----------

